# What is the future of gas and gas cars?



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

What do you think, what will things look like in 2035?


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

Depends on what happens in Russia, and elsewhere.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Beninmankato said:


> Depends on what happens in Russia, and elsewhere.


I am voting red in next elections. I hope my vote will have an impact.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

We need to get along with Russia to counter China.


----------



## Whosyourdaddy (9 mo ago)

Last Samurai said:


> What do you think, what will things look like in 2035?


Nuclear winter?


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Cheap gas is very important for my lifestyle. Any candidate who drills for more oil gets my vote.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

This


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

It will be status quo for our lifetimes.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Seaside_Slider said:


> This
> View attachment 657537


That's way cooler than any electric vehicle will ever be.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Atavar said:


> It will be status quo for our lifetimes.


I hope, I hope gasoline cars stay for another five decades at least. Once I'm dead, to hell with the planet. Who gives a F


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Last Samurai said:


> I hope, I hope gasoline cars stay for another five decades at least. Once I'm dead, to hell with the planet. Who gives a F


Not surprisingly, you’re apparently not aware of all the different State’s mandates, as well as the Presidential Order mandating the elimination of ICE vehicles.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Seaside_Slider said:


> Not surprisingly, you’re apparently not aware of all the different State’s mandates, as well as the Presidential Order mandating the elimination of ICE vehicles.


Presidents change.


----------



## Seaside_Slider (9 mo ago)

Last Samurai said:


> Presidents change.


Presidential Orders don’t. Never took a civics class either, eh?


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

Seaside_Slider said:


> Presidential Orders don’t. Never took a civics class either, eh?


Never had time for Civics. I was too busy with physics and math 😆


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

No Civics there. Honestly, immigrants should be given a crash course on US Civics when they immigrate to the United States.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Last Samurai said:


> What do you think, what will things look like in 2035?


I predict in 2070 most folks will be driving cars made before 2035, kind of like how in Cuba people still drive 1950's cars.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Seaside_Slider said:


> This
> View attachment 657537


Invest in AMISH LIMO'S !


----------



## TobyD (Mar 14, 2021)

Tesla ran out of batteries, so no more teslas. Time to go back to gas power cars. EV are bad for the environment anyway. Mining lithium destroys the planet. Be earth friendly, buy a Ford.


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

TobyD said:


> Tesla ran out of batteries, so no more teslas. Time to go back to gas power cars. EV are bad for the environment anyway. Mining lithium destroys the planet. Be earth friendly, buy a Ford.


Nothing is more natural than oxidizing the oil for power. Keep drilling, keep burning.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

TobyD said:


> Tesla ran out of batteries, so no more teslas. Time to go back to gas power cars. EV are bad for the environment anyway. Mining lithium destroys the planet. Be earth friendly, buy a Ford.












Strip mining ⛏ leaves giant holes . . . But they can be FILLED with Nuclear Waste !










Problem Solved !
" KILL 2 BIRDS WITH 1 WINDMILL " !


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Clean ENERGY !


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

tohunt4me said:


> View attachment 657670
> 
> 
> Strip mining ⛏ leaves giant holes . . . But they can be FILLED with Nuclear Waste !
> ...


Meanwhile Elon Musk tells Americans that they are lazy and should burn 3 AM oil like Chinese workers and fill Elon's pockets
Hold on to your gas guzzlers, folks! Resist!!!!!
I resist!!!! Enough of these stupid EVs and turbocharged 4 bangers!!!


----------



## Last Samurai (8 mo ago)

I don't understand why Elon Musk is regarded as such a great innovator? What innovation? First electric car was built in 1950's. First rocket was built in 1940's and humans were rocketed to the moon in 1960's.
Musk is just a salesman who knows how to create hype and manipulate. And who is impressed? Folks with pink hair and nose rings or stupid kids who can't drive a stick shift and can't parallel park without a backup camera and parking sensor. Not me! Dennis Ritchie, Ken Thompson, Bill Joy, and Bjarne Stroustrup impress me, not Musk. I remember Steve Jobs and Dennis Ritchie died within days from each other, and the sheep were only told about the death of Steve Jobs. Dennis Ritchie is the godfather of all tech you see around you. Unix kernel and the kernel of its clones are running every damn thing around us right now. But Dennis Ritchie died and vanished. But people make a movie on Steve Jobs. Sad!
Masses are sheep. If Dennis Ritchie patented C language and Unix kernel and started a business and made billiins, then we would make a movie on him. Right? He was stupid to gift his creation to the universities.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Last Samurai said:


> What do you think, what will things look like in 2035?


Only the upper middle class and above will be able to afford cars.. I’ll be dead from starvation by then the way food prices are going. So no worries.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Last Samurai said:


> First electric car was built in 1950's.


Say what now?  Might want to double check on that.


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

Last Samurai said:


> That's way cooler than any electric vehicle will ever be.


0-60 in 2 seconds (Tesla Model S Plaid) doesn't seem cool at all to you?


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

tohunt4me said:


> Clean ENERGY !
> View attachment 657673
> View attachment 657674


Bird mortality by cause:


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Last Samurai said:


> We need to get along with Russia to counter China.


Someone who gets it.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Schmanthony said:


> 0-60 in 2 seconds (Tesla Model S Plaid) doesn't seem cool at all to you?


Honestly that seems like it would be pretty cool if the other drivers on the road weren’t American. 😉. And if you don’t end up in a tree.


----------

